# Middle Grounds gouper video



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.fishkillavids.com/videos/redgrouperchez.wmv


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How deep was the water that this video was shot in.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

75 to a little over 100ft


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I love their videos... alaways good jam music.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Brandy: There sure seemed to be quite a few grouper in that video. I am shocked to hear that the depth is 70 to 100 feet. There was some pretty good ledges and a few lobster also. Pretty trick spot if you ask me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEEEET!!!! Man that is some good qualityvideo!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanksfor posting the video, I have always dreamed of the Middle Grounds. Its nice to see what it looks like down there. Maybe one day I will get to fish that area.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the range . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

where is the middle grounds?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool video.......nice shots.......i do a little diving,and have never been spearfishing.Im thinking of taking a class........It looks like a tape measure running across the sea floor??what is that used for???Sorry if its a dumb question as i said im a newbie!!!

Thanks Stephen


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering about the tape measurer myself. DK, Im down anytime that i have time (which i guess means im not down:banghead:banghead)...Do you thikn the FlatsFox would make it out there?:doh:letsdrink





CurtyV


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

so does anyone know what the tape measure is used for while spearfishing?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The guy that shoots these vids also runs a charter service. He works with the state and other agencys doing research.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Brandy (12/10/2007)*The guy that shoots these vids also runs a charter service. He works with the state and other agencys doing research.


so whats the tape for???


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I use to Stone Crab out there. Have some good numbers of natural bottom.

Winter time those grouper love troll'n lures!!

Great vid!!

Yeah its about a foot every mile! Depth! so about 75miles you have around 75 ft give and take.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (12/10/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Brandy (12/10/2007)*The guy that shoots these vids also runs a charter service. He works with the state and other agencys doing research.
> ...


Maybe someone doing research ? Like how many snails per square ft or how much coral.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (12/3/2007)*I have the range . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


If you are ever headed over that way and need a paying crew member just let me know. I have often thought abouttaking a 2 day charter trip over there.


----------

